# Post a screenshot of your desktop!



## Bill Gates03 (Mar 5, 2007)

Post a pic of your desktop!

*56k Warning!*


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## phoood (Mar 5, 2007)

My new desktop =D.
I'm still updating, just finished installing true image.

edit-give me a few days and it'll look like win95 w/ a blue background


----------



## skullstatue (Mar 5, 2007)

Here, I hope you like mine:






I should censor that, oh well. I don't have the time.


----------



## Azimuth (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## phoood (Mar 5, 2007)

QUOTE(skullstatue @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> Here, I hope you like mine:
> 
> http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u32/sku...e/Untitled2.jpg
> 
> ...


Does your linux desktop always look that sexy or does it usually look a bit.. messy?


----------



## Azimuth (Mar 5, 2007)

it looks sexy most of the time, but the more you use it the harder it gets to maintain


----------



## tshu (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 5, 2007)

my sweet desktop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111!!!3242348o2345984632789424jrhehbjhghjgejrktertpoop4564518[/url]


----------



## bakhalishta (Mar 5, 2007)

Here's mine :





I like it simple


----------



## Opium (Mar 5, 2007)

It's that time of the week, the new desktop thread has arrived!


----------



## id242 (Mar 5, 2007)

Dual screen on Radion x1950:
Monitor 1: BenQ FP202W (Digital LCD) 20" Widescreen
Monitor 2: Dell E193FP (Analog LCD) 19"
And very happily running UltraMon 2.7.1

The background is some generic vista wallpaper, but it works for what it does


----------



## friedchicken (Mar 5, 2007)

QUOTE(azndragonguy115 @ Mar 4 2007 said:


>



great, now i can tall to all of your girl "friends" you you didnt blur the name out on aim screen.


----------



## unusername (Mar 5, 2007)

mine 1440x900


----------



## Strokemouth (Mar 5, 2007)

Too lazy to go to my office to get screens of my Vista and Linux PCs, so just enjoy my Mac:


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Mar 5, 2007)

QUOTE(friedchicken @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(azndragonguy115 @ Mar 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > great, now i can tall to all of your girl "friends" you you didnt blur the name out on aim screen.



thats the interwebs for yah


----------



## tyasawa (Mar 5, 2007)

mine~ 

'_' i want to make my own theme but dont have time since uni has started.





bakhalishta: i like ur desktop, did u make it urself?


----------



## tshu (Mar 5, 2007)

I love how Opium watermarks his desktop image with the GBAtemp logo.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Mar 5, 2007)

Heroes FTW!


----------



## Mortenga (Mar 5, 2007)

Here's mine:


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Psyfira (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm getting a reputation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Desktop: Empty Mug by Britt7094
Rainlendar skin: Pastel by Nylons (with (R 250,G 238,B 216) underneath to keep transparency happy)
and the same tacky set of quicklaunch icons (I'm used to them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Costello (Mar 5, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Mar 5 2007 said:


> I love how Opium watermarks his desktop image with the GBAtemp logo.



he uses our upload script which automatically watermarks every picture you upload ...


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2007)

Finally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's my iBook (which is just about to be sold at ebay; today):




PC is controlled via RDP only, so no interesting background or other fancy stuff is installed.


----------



## Arkansaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Work and Games...


----------



## T-hug (Mar 5, 2007)

http://pspsaves.info/thug/call_the_desktop_police.JPG
Been going downhill since the APRIL post your desktop thread LOL.


----------



## Arkansaw (Mar 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Mar 6 2007 said:


> http://pspsaves.info/thug/call_the_desktop_police.JPG
> Been going downhill since the APRIL post your desktop thread LOL.



That's really messy, weird filenames and all


----------



## nintendofreak (Mar 5, 2007)

Simple, but it gets the job done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and weird desktops tend to distract me


----------



## Spikey (Mar 5, 2007)

http://home.comcast.net/~spikeygcps2/desktop.PNG

There's mine. Not much on it currently. It's usually much more quite messy, but I recently had to do system recovery so I'm slowly redownloading and installing all my shit.


----------



## Bitbyte (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## imyourxpan (Mar 5, 2007)

That's mine.  lol


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## zone97 (Mar 5, 2007)

Here is the one on my work laptop.


----------



## Spikey (Mar 5, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Mar 5 2007 said:


>


+3205982069583205820 points for EZFA client shortcut on desktop.


----------



## id242 (Mar 5, 2007)

QUOTE(spikeygcps2 @ Mar 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Mar 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > +3205982069583205820 points for EZFA client shortcut on desktop.








  double points for AMIGA software - and additional bonus points for the DB wallpaper!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(and to think, while cleaning the garage I just threw-out my digiview hardware this past sunday)


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Mar 5, 2007)

Tadaaaa!!:



I think this is the first time I post my desktop XD.
RDF


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 6, 2007)

It's just like looking out my window


----------



## tshu (Mar 6, 2007)

Dirtie u r a sheep. lmbo.


----------



## lookout (Mar 6, 2007)

Dirtie this that a latest 'Cyclowiz Review Stuff'  (Folder)


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(lookout @ Mar 6 2007 said:


> Dirtie this that a latest 'Cyclowiz Review Stuff'Â (Folder)Â


Now how'd that get there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, keep on topic


----------



## Spikey (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Mar 5 2007 said:


> It's just like looking out my window


So your computer, documents, and e-mail(as well as other things) are floating in the air outside your window?


----------



## Mehdi (Mar 6, 2007)

check out that wall paper!


----------



## Westside (Mar 6, 2007)

Man, Mehdi, What's the wallpaper called?  Me WANT!!!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(spikeygcps2 @ Mar 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Dirtie @ Mar 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It's just like looking out my window
> ...


urs dont???


----------



## Mehdi (Mar 6, 2007)

sharing is caring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/1321/1172311124319fj5.jpg


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## Spikey (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Mar 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(spikeygcps2 @ Mar 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Dirtie @ Mar 5 2007 said:
> ...


Nope... can't say they do.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do yours?


----------



## jagviper (Mar 6, 2007)

It changes every few days but this is what it is now


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 6, 2007)

Mehdi  i love your shit folder


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(spikeygcps2 @ Mar 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Mar 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(spikeygcps2 @ Mar 5 2007 said:
> ...



yeah if I get a net or gun, I can go hunting for random files... wanna come?


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 6, 2007)

This is mine.  My files on teh desktop are songs from sonic games.


----------



## skullstatue (Mar 6, 2007)

Hmmm, you scare me shadow, indeed it must be the big H.


----------



## Westside (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Mar 6 2007 said:


> This is mine.Â My files on teh desktop are songs from sonic games.


Shadow, I got a guy like you as a room-mate, he's got a mature fetish.  while he spend 20 hours a day on a site called motherfu[censored].com, I feel awkward studtying...


----------



## CYatta (Mar 6, 2007)

Some pretty sweet desktops. But I think mthrnite wins, for DB.  Akira Toriyama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.




There's my crap


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 6, 2007)

Shadow, I got a guy like you as a room-mate, he's got a mature fetish.  while he spend 20 hours a day on a site called motherfu[censored].com, I feel awkward studtying...

[/quote]

Cept I don't do pron, only hentai.
Pron is nasty.  Nasty, nasty, nasty.
Pron sucks.  And most hentai does too, you got to get the quality stuff, which is hard to find unless you are a hentai master like me.  And trust me, if I was your roommate you would be dealing with:
1. hentai posters on bathroom wall for easy hands off access.
2. Moaning sounds at night from 9:00-3:00 A.M.
3.  Talking to you about all the grotesque details of my non-existant sex life.
Of course, I don't really do that stuff, but I will just to piss my roomates off when I go to college.



skullstatue said:


> Hmmm, you scare me shadow, indeed it must be the big H.



Righto!

Hint:  It involves Kaolla Su, Shinobu, and Keitaro!


Edit:  Can't do two quotes in 1 post?   Suckage.


----------



## outphase (Mar 6, 2007)

I've grown weary of Windows. This was a recent format so my desktop is nothing more than a network share.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 6, 2007)

lmao i bet you wish cartoon characters where real. Someone should make shadowboy homebrew where he can undress his favorite hentai character


----------



## Westside (Mar 6, 2007)

I watch alot of anime, but I am afraid of having another anime girl to admire as she/he might turn out to be a metro-sexual dude.  It happened before in one of Shadowboy's threads...


----------



## outphase (Mar 6, 2007)

Wasn't that Soma from Castlevania AoS + DoS?


----------



## Westside (Mar 6, 2007)

don't even remind me...
This is my desktop


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Mar 6 2007 said:


> lmao i bet you wish cartoon characters where real. Someone should make shadowboy homebrew where he can undress his favorite hentai characterÂ



MAKE ME THAT NAO!!!

I got a nice love hina sim on newgrounds, but it only lets me dress up shinobu and mitsumi :'<  I want Su dammit.

But yeah, a hentai homebrew for DS would rule.


QUOTE: Westside Posted Today, 05:15 AM 
I watch alot of anime, but I am afraid of having another anime girl to admire as she/he might turn out to be a metro-sexual dude. It happened before in one of Shadowboy's threads... *ENDQUOTE*

Tell me which anime you like and I will turn all the girls you like into metro-sexuual males!  WAHAHA!

Just joking, I don't like yaoi as much as other types of hentai, so having only guys would suck.

Anyway, back on topix, how do you take screenshots again?
I'll change to my semi-appropriate desktop for this thread.


----------



## CYatta (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Mar 6 2007 said:


> don't even remind me...
> This is my desktop


No desktop is complete without a quotes to live by text file.

Edit: Shadow- press print screen. create new bmp on desktop, right click it, open with paint, ctrl-v, save.


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## AshuraZro (Mar 6, 2007)

Windows XP



I've decided I want to keep XP nice and simple so I haven't done anything more than replace some text with segoe UI font.

Ubuntu 6.10



What can I say, I love how OSX looks.

P.S. RaidenX Rocks.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 6, 2007)

well whatever keeps you happy


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## Westside (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Mar 6 2007 said:


> Just joking, I don't like yaoi as much as other types of hentai, so having only guys would suck.








 I sure hope you meant that as a joke.  Don't mind the wtf emoticon, I just love using it.


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(CYatta @ Mar 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Mar 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > don't even remind me...
> ...


Where do I find the print screen option?  (sorry, I'm retarded when it comes to windows XP)

And yes, westside, that was a joke.  Yaoi is horrid, I hate it, hate hate hate.


----------



## CYatta (Mar 6, 2007)

Printscreen = key on keyboard. It's above Insert/Home/Page Up on mine.


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(CYatta @ Mar 6 2007 said:


> Printscreen = key on keyboard. It's above Insert/Home/Page Up on mine.


Sweet, thanks dude.  It never occured to me to look at the keyboard lol.

Gives CYatta his one true heart's desire, genie in teh lamp style.






BAM!

Anyway, I changed my desktop to this pic so I could post it, enjoy!


----------



## Magus19 (Mar 6, 2007)

Here is mine. I'm tired of the basic XP look, I should try to make myself a fancy pants desktop.


----------



## CYatta (Mar 6, 2007)

Penny Arcade and soft-core porn. Now my day is complete.


----------



## mrxle3 (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Magus19 @ Mar 5 2007 said:


> Here is mine. I'm tired of the basic XP look, I should try to make myself a fancy pants desktop.



Where did you get that wallpaper magus?


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Mar 6, 2007)

^penny arcade


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 6, 2007)

- Sam


----------



## xflash (Mar 6, 2007)

note: the task bar tabs are blank because what im doing right now is none of yer buisness ey?


----------



## mccord (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## spokenrope (Mar 6, 2007)

Man.  Some of you guys have some hella busy desktops.  I can't post mine now because I'm at work and can't access any imagehosting sites, but I always need everything to be in nice neat folders.

Magus, I like the CTS background a lot.


----------



## Takaishi (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## Spikey (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Mar 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(spikeygcps2 @ Mar 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Mar 5 2007 said:
> ...








 Um... alright! Let's go!


----------



## Magus19 (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah I like my wallpaper too. Penny Arcade FTW. I'm very picky for wallpapers, I stayed with the default XP one for 2 years because I couldn't find anything I liked.


----------



## Mortenga (Mar 6, 2007)

I changed mine:


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Mar 6 2007 said:


> note: the task bar tabs are blank because what im doing right now is none of yer buisness ey?


blatenly on porn...


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 7, 2007)

mine pwns all urs


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 7, 2007)

Here's mine. Enjoy!


----------



## Elrinth (Mar 7, 2007)

sorry bout uploading the pic in png


----------



## unusername (Mar 7, 2007)

none - delete!


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 7, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Mar 6 2007 said:


> Man.Â Some of you guys have some hella busy desktops.Â I can't post mine now because I'm at work and can't access any imagehosting sites, but I always need everything to be in nice neat folders.


There is method to my madness. Using the desktop as a quick dumping ground instead of the "my documents" folder shows me just how much stuff needs sorting out. It forces me to tidy up my files when I get sick of them obscuring my desktop image


----------



## unusername (Mar 7, 2007)

older version :

http://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktopju1.jpg

new version :


----------



## Sick Wario (Mar 8, 2007)

some really cool pics of issac's painting from HEROES and a really evil lloking link!!


----------



## jtroye32 (Mar 8, 2007)

QUOTE(mccord @ Mar 6 2007 said:


>



ubuntu?


----------



## jtroye32 (Mar 8, 2007)

my old desktop. have since removed the object dock bar,cleaned up the clutter a bit and changed themes. will post pic of new one when i get home


----------

